
The high-flying Quadrofoil hydrofoil is ready for production - prostoalex
http://www.gizmag.com/quadrofoil-hydrofoil-electric-personal-watercraft/34528/
======
mousefad
I notice all the images show it on glass-smooth water. Makes me feel like the
following is marketing spin: "...in theory access more environmentally
sensitive areas where noise and wave disturbances are prohibited."

Still, kindof neat. Be fun to play with.

